# Tempo, Clima e Variabilidade Climática, Dia 14 e 28 Março



## Vince (12 Mar 2008 às 23:00)

Para os interessados, uma palestra sobre Clima e Variabilidade Climática que decorrerá na próxima sexta-feira dia 14 de Março às 18:00 na Biblioteca-Museu República e Resistência/Cidade Universitária em Lisboa.




> *Tempo, Clima e Variabilidade Climática*
> 
> Sessões nos dias:
> 7 Março
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Mar 2008 às 23:05)

De certeza que tudo se resume ao aquecimento global e CO2 

Mas boa notica Vince


----------



## Vince (12 Mar 2008 às 23:40)

Mário Barros disse:


> De certeza que tudo se resume ao aquecimento global e CO2



Como não sabes, podes absteres-te de comentar o que não conheces e evitar mais um dos muitos comentários sobre o CO2. Uma boa ideia era ires na sexta e aí já poderias dizer qualquer coisa e falarmos todos sobre o assunto. Até lá, respeita quem faz a palestra que tem muitos anos de estudo e trabalho dedicados à meteorologia e climatologia


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mar 2008 às 00:28)

Vince disse:


> Como não sabes, podes absteres-te de comentar o que não conheces e evitar mais um dos muitos comentários sobre o CO2. Uma boa ideia era ires na sexta e aí já poderias dizer qualquer coisa e falarmos todos sobre o assunto. Até lá, respeita quem faz a palestra que tem muitos anos de estudo e trabalho dedicados à meteorologia e climatologia



Mas eu aplaudo aliás até devia haver mais palestras destas


----------



## AnDré (14 Mar 2008 às 00:12)

Mário Barros disse:


> Mas eu aplaudo aliás até devia haver mais palestras destas



Então vamos lá aproveitar as palestras para aprendermos mais um bocadinho!

Vince, é só aparecer lá às 18:15 e entrar não é?


----------



## jpmartins (14 Mar 2008 às 10:23)

Que pena Lisboa ficar a tantos km.


----------



## AnDré (14 Mar 2008 às 23:20)

Para os interessandos aqui vai uma espécie de tópicos daquilo que foi a palestra de hoje, denominada por: *Tempo, Clima e Variabilidade Climática*, toda ela na voz de Henrique de Oliveira Pires.

Começou-se por definir a palavra *clima*, como uma sintese de condições do tempo, num determinado local e área temporal.  _“Os extremos não fazem parte do clima”._
Seguiu-se a diferenciação entre *Tempo e clima*. Tempo é toda a condição individual registada meteorologicamente, p.ex: estado do mar, temperaturas máximas e minimas. Pluviosidade no decorrer de uma hora, de um dia, uma semana. O palestrista comparou Tempo a uma árvore, sendo o clima uma floresta.

Falou-se da importância da radiação solar, dos equinócios, da variação da temperatura de 11000 em 11000 anos devido à mudança dos eixos da terra. 
Ainda referente ao clima, segundo o professor, a variação climática não pode ser inferior a 20000 anos, uam ve que se têm de completar o ciclo dos eixos. _“Comparar  10 anos com clima, é o mesmo que comparar a temperatura do dia com a temperatura da noite”. “O que existe são fluxos e não alterações do clima”. _
O professor explicou o fenómeno da causa efeito: Assim como o frio aumenta a probabilidade de cair neve e uma superficie branca aquece menos, com calor não neva e uma superficie escura aquece mais, produzindo ainda mais calor.

Na comparação com as normais (distriuição de Gauss) de 30 anos, é climaticamente errado falar-se de anomalias. O termo correcto é flutuações! Porque como refiriu ao início, o clima não se resume a um pequeno leque de anos.
Para ilustrar melhor isto, o senhor fe a seguinte previsão para 2 de Agosto de 2011:
_
"Céu pouco nublado ou limpo. Vento fraco, soprando moderado a forte de NO na faixa costeira ocidental e durante a tarde. Na costa sul, o vento será de E ao nascer do sol, de sul ao meio dia e de SO ao fim da tarde. Neblinas ou nevoeiros matinais."_

Depois disse que isto é o nosso clima em Agosto. O facto de estar mais quente ou mais frio. De chover ou a humidade ser muito reduzida, são flutuações e não anomalias ou alterações do clima.

Uma coisa que também foi referido foi que com o aumento da temperatura, aumenta a quantidade de água na atmosfera. Mas isso não implica que a seguir venha uma pequena idade do gelo. A contra-balançar o aumento das nuvens baixas que impedem a radiação solar decaquecer a superficie, as nuvens altas conservam a temperatura  aumentando o efeito de estufa. 
Mais... Falou-se do clima em portugal, das nortadas, dos afloramentos, das perioridades... 


Ah, por fim a plateia alvo era constituída por pouco mais de 60 pessoas, com uma idade média a rondar os 45-50 anos (eu era aparentemente a cara mais jovem ), e todos eles aparentes leigos na matéria. como tal todos os temas foram tratados de forma breve, geral, mas com bons exemplos práticos.

A próxima sessão o assunto é: *“alterações climáticas”* e será dia 28 de Março, no mesmo sitio à mesma hora. Fiquei curioso para ouvir o que será dito sobre isto!




No final da palestra, apesar de já ser hora de jantar, não pude deixar de ir dar uma palavrinha aos senhores do IM sobre algumas duvidas que ja tinham surgido aqui no fórum, às quais vou responder agora nos tópicos devidos (por uma questão de organização).

PS1:  Depois de colocadas as minhas duvidas, o professor em tom sorridente disse: “Você é do fórum de meteorologia da internet, não é?” As pessoas em redor ficaram surpresas por existir um fórum onde se discute meteorologia. Talvez apareçam por cá!

PS2: Nem por uma vez se falou em CO2.


----------



## AnDré (30 Mar 2008 às 17:11)

Boas pessoal.

No passado dia 28 de Março de 2008, lá estive eu em mais um evento meteorológico. Naquela que foi a 3ª e última palestra, cujo tema era: *“Tempo, Clima e Variabilidade Climática”*, e da qual tentarei em seguida fazer um resumo imparcial daquilo que ouvi.

Mais uma vez, toda a sessão foi presidida pelo meteorologista Henrique Oliveira Pires que começou por fazer um breve resumo das duas sessões anteriores, cujos temas foram O Tempo, e o Clima, e introduziu o tema desta sessão: *Alterações Climáticas*. Antes de começar, quero referir que desta vez a plateia estava mais composta. O interesse pelo tema é geral. No entanto penso que mais uma vez liderei o top jovem das presenças!

*Existem ou não alterações climáticas?​*Foi assim que começou a palestra. 

Para responder a esta pergunta, o meteorologista diferenciou um clima estacionário de um clima não estacionário. Clima estacionário é um clima que obedece a uns parâmetros normais, no qual existe variação climática, ou seja, um determinado mês não tem necessariamente de ter a mesma temperatura média ou a mesma quantidade de precipitação.
Um clima não estacionário é um clima irregular que muda constantemente, ou seja, um clima sobre o qual não se pode definir “normalidades”. Por exemplo, o facto deste ano o mês “y” ter sido o mais frio do ano, não quer dizer que para o ano não venha a ser o mais quente. No fundo é um clima sem estações onde tudo pode acontecer em qualquer altura do ano.

Concluiu-se portanto que *vivemos num clima estacionário*.

Depois, o professor diferenciou Alterações Climáticas de Variações Climáticas. 
Para existir uma alteração, significa que o processo anormal susceptível a alteração, tem de se repetir uma série de vezes de modo a que este possa fazer a diferença em valores estatísticos. Fenómenos isolados, ou cuja repetição seja ocasional ou em curto período, dá-se o nome de variação e não alteração.

Assim sendo, o palestrista concluiu que *em Portugal não se verificou até ao momento qualquer Alteração climática, mas apenas variações de clima.
*



Falou-se posteriormente de tendências futuras para Portugal com base nas observações feitas. Em relação à temperatura, verificou-se um aumento generalizado desta em todo o território português. Um aumento na ordem da décima de grau. (Por exemplo, o geofísico de Lisboa, entre 1856 e 2000 apresenta uma tendência de +0.0108ºC/ano).

E por causa das dúvidas das medições da temperatura devido ao urbanismo, o professor apresentou também 3 outros pontos de observação nos quais se fazem medições de temperatura desde 1956. São elas em Leixões, em Peniche e em Sines e todas elas a 250m da costa. As tendências apresentadas nestas 3 estações para o período 1956-2000 são:
Leixões:+0,04ºC/ano.
Peniche:+0,02ºC/ano.
Sines: +0,04ºC/ano.


Em relação à precipitação, a tendência é para um decréscimo ligeiro desta, em especial nas regiões do interior português. Chamou no entanto especial atenção para os meses de Março e Outubro, uma vez que estes são os meses que nos últimos anos têm registado uma alteração significativa em relação aos parâmetros normais anteriores. Em regra, o mês de Março está a ficar mais seco, ao contrário de Outubro que está cada vez mais chuvoso. Como disse, esta foi a única variação susceptível a alteração enunciada pelo meteorologista Henrique Pires.

No fim de tudo, o professor concluiu:
“*Em Portugal, os fenómenos de tempo ou clima extremos são associados à variabilidade climática*”, e não a alterações climáticas.


De forma a desvalorizar o poder de sensibilidade térmica humana e valorizar os dados recolhidos pelos termómetros das estações meteorológicas, o meteorologista deu um exemplo de termodinâmica que acho importante enunciar:

_Pegamos em três bacias e enchemo-las com água: uma fria, outra morna e outra quente.
Pomos as duas mãos, uma na bacia de água fria e outra na bacia de água quente.
Seguidamente pomos as duas mãos na água morna. Concluiremos que a mão que estava na água fria irá sentir calor, e a que estava na água quente irá sentir frio._



Falou-se seguidamente de *Alterações/Variações Climáticas ao nível global*, no qual o professor disse, que ao contrário das observações no território português cujos registos eram directa ou indirectamente da sua responsabilidade, os dados que a partir de agora apresentaria eram da responsabilidade da OMM.

Começou por dar ênfase à concentração de CO2 na atmosfera, dizendo que este era essencial para a vida na terra, mas em quantidades adequadas assim como em tudo o resto na vida. Disse também que se estima que toda a natureza (incluindo o respirar do homem) é responsável por cerca de 280pmv de CO2 atmosférico, e que se as últimas observações dão conta de 385pmv de CO2 então algo estava a contribuir para esse aumento generalizado. Perguntou ironicamente se alguém tinha duvida que se esse aumento fosse de origem antropogénica? E que isso só ao nível ambiental era mais que suficiente para se arranjarem medidas para se diminuírem as emissões de CO2 sem termos de estar sempre a relaciona-las com as “alterações climáticas”.

Na relação "CO2 vs aumento da temperatura", o professor chamou a atenção para não vermos isso como uma razão directa, “_mas que o CO2 se relaciona com o variar da temperatura não há duvidas_”.

E explicou o seguinte:
A água na atmosfera está em equilíbrio com a água dos oceanos. A água não acumula, mas o nitrato de carbono, responsável pela temperatura, tem vindo a acumular-se. Ao que parece, o aumento da concentração de CO2 aumenta a concentração de *óxido nitroso* (correcção quimica feita dia 01-03-2008, obrigado pessoal) e esse sim é responsável pelo aumento da temperatura, e daí o “aquecimento global”. Importante ainda de referir que aquecimento global não significa que todo o planeta esteja a aquecer ao mesmo tempo, mas que em média esteja a aquecer. Ou seja, podem haver zonas do globo mais frias, e outras mais quentes, mas em média há cada vez mais calor. “_Não estamos a falar de unidades em graus, mas de décimas de graus, que a manter-se a tendência, poderão ascender à unidade ao longo do século._”
Depois, mostrou alguns gráficos com cenários futuros, uns mais quentes outros mais mornos, tendo em conta o desenvolvimento socio-económico ao nível mundial. No entanto todos eles apontam para um aumento generalizado da temperatura. Mais uma vez ele disse que não significa que a temperatura suba linearmente e que daqui para a frente seja tudo quente, ou a aquecer. Em média tendemos para o aquecimento, o que não quer dizer que não hajam anos mais frescos que outros.


No final da palestra, o senhor Rui Moura, autor de Mitos climáticos, que assistiu atentamente às 3 sessões, deu os parabéns ao professor Henrique Pires, dizendo que tinha aprendido muito naquelas três sessões, mas que tinha algumas duvidas, as quais fez questão de expor:

Começou por dar atenção à pressão atmosférica dizendo que “_um aumento da pressão atmosférica é antinómica ao aquecimento global_”.
Em resposta o professor Henrique Pires, disse que a massa atmosférica não varia, o que significa que é constante. Logo a pressão atmosférica não pode variar. Se nuns lados aumenta, significa que noutros lados diminui. Dizer-se que a pressão está a aumentar/diminuir ao nível mundial, implica alterar a constante do gradiente de pressão.
Disse ainda que é errado associarmos anticiclones ao frio, uma vez que ao nosso largo temos um exemplo daquilo que é um anticiclone quente: o AA.

Apesar de aparentemente o senhor Rui Moura não ter ficado plenamente satisfeito com a resposta, resolveu elaborar outra questão. Perguntou o porquê dos cenários climáticos não darem conta deste “regresso à normalidade” (ao nível da temperatura) no início do ano de 2008.
O professor Henrique Pires, explicou que os cenários são feitos pelas observações actuais e suas tendências, e justificou mais uma vez que o facto o planeta estar com tendência em aquecer, não significa que este siga um comportamento linear. Mais uma vez disse “em média…” e chamou atenção para a variação climática que a tanto deu destaque na sua palestra.

Entretanto e no meio destes esclarecimentos todos, a plateia foi saindo, uma vez que a hora já ia adiantada. Meia hora depois do final da palestra, estavam apenas no auditório, os meteorologistas Henrique Pires e Luís Pessanha, o senhor Rui Moura e eu, sentado numa cadeira a assistir a todas aquelas duvidas e respostas algumas das quais confesso não ter percebido muito bem, daí só ter escrito aquilo que percebi, tentando ser o mais correcto possível.

Sei que no fim, e já num ambiente um pouco mais quente (ou frio, não sei bem), se falava de anticiclones polares móveis, de modelos e fórmulas físicas de previsão. Mas por falta de tempo tiveram de parar por aí, e seguir cada um o seu caminho.

De qualquer forma foi interessante tal “confronto”.


Peço desculpa pelo texto extenso mas quis transparecer aquilo que muitos gostariam de ter assistido, mas que por várias razões não puderam assistir.


----------



## Thomar (30 Mar 2008 às 18:01)

AnDré disse:


> Boas pessoal.
> 
> No passado dia 28 de Março de 2008, lá estive eu em mais um evento meteorológico. Naquela que foi a 3ª e última palestra, cujo tema era: *“Tempo, Clima e Variabilidade Climática”*, e da qual tentarei em seguida fazer um resumo imparcial daquilo que ouvi.
> 
> ...




AnDré, o meu muito obrigado    por teres tido a disponibilidade e o interesse de de ir às palestras, e partilhares connosco o que se discutiu lá!

*Nesta palestra discutiram-se assuntos muito interessantes. Mas vou só referer um ponto da palestra que me chamou à atenção, foi o facto de diferenciarem as Alterações Climáticas de Variações Climáticas! *Sendo comum o pessoal aqui no fórum fazer algumas confusões...


----------



## rossby (30 Mar 2008 às 23:53)

AnDré disse:


> Boas pessoal.
> 
> E explicou o seguinte:
> A água na atmosfera está em equilíbrio com a água dos oceanos. A água não acumula, mas o *nitrato de carbono*, responsável pela temperatura, tem vindo a acumular-se. Ao que parece, o aumento da concentração de CO2 aumenta a concentração de nitrato de carbono e esse sim é responsável pelo aumento da temperatura, e daí o “aquecimento global”.[/I]”




Muito bem André . Ainda bem que há alguém que foi lá para contar como foi .

No entanto, tenho algumas dúvidas ...
"Nitrato de Carbono" ? . De certeza que foi isso que disse ? É que duvido que este composto exista na natureza e muito menos na atmosfera .

Abraços insulares


----------



## AnDré (31 Mar 2008 às 00:10)

rossby disse:


> Muito bem André . Ainda bem que há alguém que foi lá para contar como foi .
> 
> No entanto, tenho algumas dúvidas ...
> "Nitrato de Carbono" ? . De certeza que foi isso que disse ? É que duvido que este composto exista na natureza e muito menos na atmosfera .
> ...



Epá, eu espero não ter percebido mal, mas penso que fosse isso. 
Ou seria nitreto de carbono?! 
Epá era uma conjunção entre o nitrato e o Carbono, disso tenho quase a certeza absoluta.
Mas eu vou tentar investigar!


----------



## iceworld (31 Mar 2008 às 00:15)

Obrigado!!


----------



## Vince (31 Mar 2008 às 09:05)

Obrigado André pela reportagem. Interessante a presença do Eng. Rui Moura, gostava de ter assistido. A resposta sobre as altas pressões foi exactamente o meu comentário aqui no forum ao artigo do Rui Moura onde ele abordava as altas pressões. Mas parabéns ao Rui Moura por ir à luta, adorava estar lá que tenho montes de dúvidas sobre a teoria dos AMP's de Marcel Leroux e se calhar até teria tido oportunidade de as ver esclarecidas à margem da palestra.

Quanto ao nitrato de carbono, pode ter sido alguma pequena confusão no meio de tanta coisa e tantos termos para registar. No contexto em que falaste disso, água dos oceanos e água da atmosfera, penso que ele terá falado do aumento do vapor de água. Noutro parte, talvez tenha referido do Óxido Nitroso N2O a par do Dióxido Carbono CO2 e do Metano CH4. O Óxido Nitroso apesar de ter uma concentração imensamente inferior na atmosfera que o CO2 e o Metano, tem proporcionalmente um efeito de estufa muito superior *por unidade*, cerca de 310x mais do que o equivalente do CO2, devido ao maior tempo de vida na atmosfera.


----------



## henriquesillva (31 Mar 2008 às 14:14)

Obrigado André, pelo excelente e minucioso relato


----------



## psm (31 Mar 2008 às 19:21)

Vince disse:


> Obrigado André pela reportagem. Interessante a presença do Eng. Rui Moura, gostava de ter assistido. A resposta sobre as altas pressões foi exactamente o meu comentário aqui no forum ao artigo do Rui Moura onde ele abordava as altas pressões. Mas parabéns ao Rui Moura por ir à luta, adorava estar lá que tenho montes de dúvidas sobre a teoria dos AMP's de Marcel Leroux e se calhar até teria tido oportunidade de as ver esclarecidas à margem da palestra.
> 
> Quanto ao nitrato de carbono, pode ter sido alguma pequena confusão no meio de tanta coisa e tantos termos para registar. No contexto em que falaste disso, água dos oceanos e água da atmosfera, penso que ele terá falado do aumento do vapor de água. Noutro parte, talvez tenha referido do Óxido Nitroso N2O a par do Dióxido Carbono CO2 e do Metano CH4. O Óxido Nitroso apesar de ter uma concentração imensamente inferior na atmosfera que o CO2 e o Metano, tem proporcionalmente um efeito de estufa muito superior *por unidade*, cerca de 310x mais do que o equivalente do CO2, devido ao maior tempo de vida na atmosfera.






Novamente a jeito de brincadeira, tem-se que dizer á malta nos estados unidos, que nas festas não podem inalar o oxido nitroso.


Muito boa reportagem!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Mar 2008 às 23:12)

Tenho pena de não ter ido.
Tenho de ver quando é a próxima palestra.
A reportagem está muito boa, *André*, com bastante detalhe e descrita de forma bastante clara !


----------



## AnDré (1 Abr 2008 às 01:25)

Oh, de nada pessoal!
Eu é que agradeço estas divulgações. Ainda por cima esta sessão era pertinho do lugar onde estudo, por isso não me custou nada!
E como veem aprendi muita coisa.




Vince disse:


> Quanto ao nitrato de carbono, pode ter sido alguma pequena confusão no meio de tanta coisa e tantos termos para registar. No contexto em que falaste disso, água dos oceanos e água da atmosfera, penso que ele terá falado do aumento do vapor de água. Noutro parte, talvez tenha referido do Óxido Nitroso N2O a par do Dióxido Carbono CO2 e do Metano CH4. O Óxido Nitroso apesar de ter uma concentração imensamente inferior na atmosfera que o CO2 e o Metano, tem proporcionalmente um efeito de estufa muito superior *por unidade*, cerca de 310x mais do que o equivalente do CO2, devido ao maior tempo de vida na atmosfera.



No entanto lá meti água na quimica!
Estive a ver e nitrato de carbono não deve ser concerteza. Obrigado pela observação *rossby*!

E pelo que já li, o Vince deve ter-me corrigido bem. Provavelmente o professor disse: Óxido Nitroso e não Nitrato de Carbono, e até já percebi a lógica.

E sendo assim a frase correcta é: "...ao que parece, o aumento da concentração de CO2 aumenta a concentração de *Óxido Nitroso* e esse sim é responsável pelo aumento da temperatura(...)"

Segundo o que eu li, isto deve-se ao seguinte:
"muitos gêneros de bactérias utilizam o carbono orgânico como fonte redutora e, na ausência do O2, utilizam os óxidos de nitrogênio como aceptores de elétrões – resultando na produção de N2O,NO e N2"
Ou seja um aumento de CO2 potencia um aumento de N2O, que como o Vince já disse, o N2O tem um efeito de estufa muito maior que o CO2.

Segundo o wikipédia, a concentração de N2O na atmosfera tem aumentado na taxa de 0,25 % ao ano.


Mais uma vez, obrigado pela correcção... E desculpem o meter de água!
Felizmente há pessoas atentas!


----------



## AnDré (1 Abr 2008 às 01:31)

Já agora, aproveito para divulgar mais um seminário que haverá sobre "Alterações climáticas":



> *As alterações climáticas - Um futuro sustentável*​
> 
> Em 2007, a comunidade científica e organismos internacionais divulgam vários relatórios alertando para a persistência e até um agravamento de problemas ambientais e apontando algumas soluções.
> 
> ...



Link:
http://www.tapadademafra.pt/index.php?mod=articles&action=viewArticle&article_id=94

Este já sai fora dos parametros da minha agenda e do meu bolso. No entanto fica aqui a publicidade para quem poder ir!


----------



## HOP (3 Abr 2008 às 12:12)

Como autor das palestras aqui referidas quero agradecer a presença do André e o facto de as procurar relatar neste fórum.:
No entanto, talvez porque eu não me tenha explicado tão bem como gostaria, aparecem no resumo das palestras algumas afirmações que eu não fiz e que são mesmo completamente opostas ao que eu penso e afirmo.

1.	Em primeiro lugar quero esclarecer que há alterações climáticas em Portugal que são claramente detectáveis nas séries de observações. Aliás dizer que há tendências estatisticamente significativas (ao nível 0,01) quer dizer que se pode afirmar que há alterações com uma probabilidade de erro inferior a 1%.
2.	Considero que não vivemos num clima estacionário.
3.	Não são minhas as afirmações sobre o que é normal em tempo e em clima nem sobre as de relações entre anormal e alterações climáticas.
4.	Também não são minhas as afirmações sobre nitrato de carbono??? nem sobre o óxido nitroso.

Há ainda muitas mais afirmações incorrectas que aqui me são atribuídas. Seguramente compreenderão que não posso entrar aqui em explicações detalhadas nem sequer em argumentos resumidos. Fiz uma série de 3 palestras, com cerca de uma hora cada, em que de forma muito resumida procurei transmitir, o melhor que soube, alguns conceitos básicos sobre tempo, clima, variabilidade climática e alterações climáticas.
Não consigo dar esses conceitos aqui.

Obrigado pela vossa atenção.


----------



## AnDré (3 Abr 2008 às 12:24)

HOP disse:


> Como autor das palestras aqui referidas quero agradecer a presença do André e o facto de as procurar relatar neste fórum.:
> No entanto, talvez porque eu não me tenha explicado tão bem como gostaria, aparecem no resumo das palestras algumas afirmações que eu não fiz e que são mesmo completamente opostas ao que eu penso e afirmo.
> 
> 1.	Em primeiro lugar quero esclarecer que há alterações climáticas em Portugal que são claramente detectáveis nas séries de observações. Aliás dizer que há tendências estatisticamente significativas (ao nível 0,01) quer dizer que se pode afirmar que há alterações com uma probabilidade de erro inferior a 1%.
> ...



Bom dia Sr. HOP!

Desde já, peço desculpa por ter metido água nos resumos que fiz sobre as suas palestras. Se calhar deveria ter entrado em contacto consigo antes de os ter publicado aqui no fórum. De qualquer forma, foram essas as ideias com que fiquei. 
Tentarei entrar em contacto consigo para da melhor forma corrigir estes meus erros.


----------



## Previsor (9 Abr 2008 às 23:38)

*Nova comunicação do Doutor Henrique Oliveira Pires*

Tenho o prazer de Informar que no próximo dia 13 de Abril, ás 10 h, o Henrique Oliveira Pires irá novamente falar sobre alterações climáticas, no âmbito do “FÓRUM ECO-CARTAXO 2008” que se realiza no Auditório Municipal do Cartaxo, Quinta das Pratas, Cartaxo.


----------



## José M. Sousa (17 Mai 2008 às 22:33)

Vince disse:


> Obrigado André pela reportagem. Interessante a presença do Eng. Rui Moura, gostava de ter assistido. A resposta sobre as altas pressões foi exactamente o meu comentário aqui no forum ao artigo do Rui Moura onde ele abordava as altas pressões. Mas parabéns ao Rui Moura por ir à luta, adorava estar lá que tenho montes de dúvidas sobre a teoria dos AMP's de Marcel Leroux e se calhar até teria tido oportunidade de as ver esclarecidas à margem da palestra.
> 
> Quanto ao nitrato de carbono, pode ter sido alguma pequena confusão no meio de tanta coisa e tantos termos para registar. No contexto em que falaste disso, água dos oceanos e água da atmosfera, penso que ele terá falado do aumento do vapor de água. Noutro parte, talvez tenha referido do Óxido Nitroso N2O a par do Dióxido Carbono CO2 e do Metano CH4. O Óxido Nitroso apesar de ter uma concentração imensamente inferior na atmosfera que o CO2 e o Metano, tem proporcionalmente um efeito de estufa muito superior *por unidade*, cerca de 310x mais do que o equivalente do CO2, devido ao maior tempo de vida na atmosfera.



O Eng. Rui Moura e o site resistir.info (que eu aprecio muito por outras razões) estão sempre a justificar algumas as suas posições sobre AC invocando um tal Marcel Leroux. Eis o que diz um dos cientistas (podem ver o seu curriculo na coluna à esquerda) do RealClimate sobre o tal senhor: 


#  raypierre Says:
3 juin 2006 at 2:35 PM

Also re 65:

I have never heard of this Marcel Leroux before. The Praxis publisher’s web site claims he has published over 100 articles in international journals, but I looked over ALL the M. Leroux’s that Science Citation Index could find and these are the only articles that deal with climate or meteorology:

–
1. Leroux, M
El Nino
RECHERCHE, (310): 6-7 JUN 1998

2. Leroux, M
Climate models
RECHERCHE, (300): 7-7 JUL-AUG 1997

3. LEZINE, AM; LEROUX, M; TURON, JL; et al.
POLLEN TRANSPORT AND ATMOSPHERIC CIRCULATION OFF TROPICAL WEST-AFRICA DURING THE LAST DEGLACIATION
BULLETIN DE LA SOCIETE GEOLOGIQUE DE FRANCE, 166 (3): 247-257 1995

4. LEROUX, M
THE DEBATE OVER THE POLAR FRONT
RECHERCHE, 26 (276): 479-479 MAY 1995

5. LEZINE, AM; TASTET, JP; LEROUX, M
EVIDENCE OF ATMOSPHERIC PALEOCIRCULATION OVER THE GULF OF GUINEA SINCE THE LAST GLACIAL MAXIMUM
QUATERNARY RESEARCH, 41 (3): 390-395 MAY 1994

6. LEROUX, M
THE MOBILE POLAR-HIGH - A NEW CONCEPT EXPLAINING PRESENT MECHANISMS OF MERIDIONAL AIR-MASS AND ENERGY EXCHANGES AND GLOBAL PROPAGATION OF PALEOCLIMATIC CHANGES
GLOBAL AND PLANETARY CHANGE, 7 (1-3): 69-93 MAY 1993

7. FAURE, H; LEROUX, M
ARE THERE SOLAR SIGNALS IN THE AFRICAN MONSOON AND RAINFALL
PHILOSOPHICAL TRANSACTIONS OF THE ROYAL SOCIETY OF LONDON SERIES A-MATHEMATICAL PHYSICAL AND ENGINEERING SCIENCES, 330 (1615): 575-575 APR 24 1990
–

“Recherche” is the in-house newsletter of the CNRS (the French National Science Foundation), I believe. Global and Planetary Change is a very minor journal. This guy is no heavy-hitter so far as climate research goes. He’s at one of the more minor CNRS labs in France. Given the title of the book (i.e. anything that claims global warming may be a “myth” is bound to be scientifically unreliable) and the $129 cost (limiting its likely readership), I doubt we’ll be reviewing it anytime soon. The only mystery is why Praxis, which had the good judgement to publish Rasmus’ book on solar variability, would get taken in by something like this.

If you are looking to form your opinion and want something more quantitative than the books Gavin reviewed, the IPCC Third Assessment Report (WG-I) would be a much better place to start, as would David Archer’s book (Blackwell).


----------



## Vince (19 Mai 2008 às 13:59)

José M. Sousa disse:


> ...
> I have never heard of this Marcel Leroux before. The Praxis publisher’s web site claims he has published over 100 articles in international journals, but I looked over ALL the M. Leroux’s that Science Citation Index could find and these are the only articles that deal with climate or meteorology
> ...



Nada que me surpreenda. É quase sempre assim. O Rui Moura e também o espanhol Antón Uriarte, ambos com blogues bastante populares, citam imensas vezes Marcel Leroux mas nunca consegui perceber muito bem relação com o cerne desta questão apesar dos meus esforços em encontrar literatura sobre o assunto. Parece-me que a maioria das vezes a teoria dos AMP é usada para justificar eventos que tem a ver com variabilidade climática e não com a ciência do aquecimento global antropogénico e sobretudo parece-me que a teoria é usada mais para falar dos erros dos media do que da ciência, numa confusão que se faz também muitas vezes por aqui. O facto de os media exagerarem ou errarem quando falam  de alterações climáticas sempre que ocorre um evento mais extremo ou invulgar que a maioria das vezes não é afinal assim tão invulgar, isso não quer dizer que sejam os cientistas a defenderem essas associações erradas. Os media são o que são, tanto erram ou exageram nisto como em tudo o resto, e erram para ambos os lados.
O que é mais curioso é que muitas destas pessoas que criticam os media por associarem erradamente alterações climáticas a eventos que nada tem a ver com o assunto, essas pessoas estão também constantemente a cair no mesmo erro, fazem o mesmo desde que a notícia lhe seja favorável à "causa". Outra coisa curiosa que se viu recentemente, muitas destas pessoas que normalmente desprezam a ciência, falando mesmo de conspirações, interesses, etc, mas quando sai um estudo cientifico que lhes serve a "causa", como por exemplo dois estudos recentes, um sobre a pausa do aquecimento global e outro sobre furacões, aí a ciência já merece referência e é amplamente divulgada nos blogues. Será que um dia será possível discutir esta questão sem estas contradições e estes critérios muito selectivos ?

Claro que para além dos media, por vezes também há pessoas com responsabilidades que dizem o que não deviam dizer, por exemplo ainda recentemente tivemos o Al Gore a falar das alterações climáticas a propósito do ciclone da Birmania, e isso quanto a mim foi um aproveitamento muito infeliz e inoportuno da tragédia. Mas lá está, o Al Gore não é cientista. Tal como os jornalistas não o são. E quando se criticam determinadas coisas que lemos por aí é preciso saber separar uma coisa da outra.


----------

